# fantasies in 3 sum or 4 sum



## kansasman (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all
married for the past 5 years. wife and I fantasy in 3 some. FFm
wife is conservative but she admit that she like women and dream about it
is that normal? do you have same fantasy?
if you do how can you spice your relationship up in a safe way?
exmple like strip clubs etc.. X movies wont work


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmmh your wife is conservative because she's not up for having group sex? 

Just because you occassionally have thoughts about doing something it doesn't mean you have to act on it. 

I personally don't believe you can make group sex work in a marraige. Before I married I did pretty much everything with various amounts of people. But it takes a lot of effort and it moves the relationship with your partner to a different place.

It was okay for me because I knew that these relationships weren't that serious.

But really why risk your marraige just to indulge some fantasy?


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

3somes are great! but are very risky to the marriage. you need to set rules and plan it out. it could be very weird after the fun is over lol


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

H and I talk about these fantasies A LOT during sex. But we're clear that we're not going to live them out. For us, anyway, this is where the line is drawn.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

some fantasies should stay fantasies then you will have them forever


----------

